# Targets



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

I just bought a yellow jacket target from scheels in bismarck and well i was wondering for all the people on the site who own one of these or a block, blackhole or w/e they are all called. they say to use field tips and broadheads..are these things gunna last very long using broad heads..even the practice blades that muzzy's come with. Another question is that like; im gunna shoot 100 muzzy's, if i don't use the practice blades and use field tips for practice and sighting in my bow for the first time is it gunna be close enough accuracy or should i just go ahead and use the practice style broadheads. 
Evenson


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have the block target, and I love it. We try not to shoot broadheads into it, just because it well last longer if you don't. Yes, you can shoot broadheads into these types of targets and have easy arrow removal and it will last longer than any other target out there. Our block lasted us three or four years can't remember and the three of us shoot alot. Lets just say one year I wore my bowstring out in four months.

Typically, now we only use the block for sighting in, or we take it on our hunting trips. We like to shoot our broadheads into sand because it never really wears out. We have a 3D target that we took the mid section out and shoot through it into the sand pile. I shoot my field points broadheads all at the same time. I use the actual blades for hunting; I know my budy uses muzzy 115 and uses the practice blades and has no problems. I also like blowing up small baloons and stapling them to the target. Something different.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey, thanks for getting back to me. I was just wondering about something, i talked to a few people and i decided to go for the muzzy phantoms -100. When i look in the cabelas catalog theres are practice points called match points. the long skinny ones, they say they are supposed to fly and act like a broadhead, so does this mean i can site in my bow w/ 100gr match points so i don't rip up my target. and has anyone ever tried the phantoms or match points on this site and what do you think of them. thanks again. Evenson


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Broadheads do funny things, I would still shoot a broadhead even if its a couple times.


----------

